# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  MaxRevolver's Workbook or whatever

## MaximumRevolver

Hi, I've been trying to ld for like a week now. I have only used the WILD technique and have had really no luck. Either I just fall to regular sleep, or I can't go to sleep at all after waking from the alarm.

----------


## Matte87

Hey Maximum and welcome to class! 

DILD and MILD are just as effective when it comes to getting lucid, in fact, most people who are new to this achieve their first lucid by being super excited about it, thinking about it before sleep etc. That's a MILD. I would let WILD be for a while if you don't seem to get anywhere with it. Start writing down your dreams to improve your recall and really long for achieving lucidity and doing something amazing. 

If you have any questions, me and the rest of the class is here to answer them for you  :smiley:

----------


## MaximumRevolver

Thanks for the feedback I've been writing them and putting them in a physical journal, as well as the one that is on this website. So I guess I'll continue with that. Also, I have heard a lot about shared dreams and of course seen movies and stuff with it, but I am pretty skeptical about that. Do you have any theories on that matter? Like if it is real what is the logic behind it?

----------


## Matte87

Well, I don't personally believe shared dreaming exists. It hasn't been proven scientifically and the logic that you had a shared dream because you dreamt of eachother is flawed. Then there's the concept of time in shared dreams, apparently dream time works in a weird way and you don't have to have the same dream on the same day, but can have the dreams on different days and still claim it to be a "shared dream".

----------

